# Favorite Mono Inshore Fishing Line...



## iMacattack

I'm about to move my last reel from mono to braid. This particular rod is a live bait rod I use for tarpon etc. I'm going to try FINS Shock Absorbing Braid. The mono I have on it now is Yo-Zuri Hybrid. I have been very happy with it to date.


----------



## Brett

I'm sticking to monofilament.
Braid seems to act like wire, and scrapes or cuts the fish.
I also like the shock absorbing quality of the monofilament.
My brand of choice: Ande pink.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian

Brett I will share my experience with pink Ande. I remember when I first saw it I thought it was not for me. What changed my mind was the free spool of#30 that was given to me. We (my wife and I) handlined yellowtail snappers off Big Pine Key a couple of mornings a week. I had been using regular mono for that and it had to be boiled and stretched to get it to coil neatly in the bottom of a 5 gallon bucket. I had to re-do the lines one night and decided to try the Ande pink instead. I wanted to get to bed early as we left at 4AM to go fishing. That first morning the conditions were very clear water, no wind and weak current. That meant fishing close to the boat and a lot of junk would be beating the tails to the bait. In spite of poor conditions we had our best morning ever with the pink line. The word got out and a year later most wouldn't use any line (for that type fishing) than the pink Ande.

It is on my snook rods now as the 40# and 50# in pink is what I use for them.

Frank_S


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer

The Ande Back Country Blue has been very reliable. But it is also leaving my reels for braid.


----------



## Canoeman

I used Ande Backcountry for a while, but IMHO braid is so much better. I threw one of my seldom used baitcasters the other day and the mono felt like bungee cord.


----------



## crozb

I have used Berkly XL clear blue for the past 10 years and don't plan on switching. I do have a few with braid but when I grab one rod I grab the mono.


----------



## jgstephenson

Sunline?


----------



## fish4reds

I use Andy's Pink #8 when I'm not throwing braid. #8 seems to do the trick for long casts and is strong enought for most reds and trout cruzing the flats.


----------



## jgstephenson

Or; Megabass Dragon


----------



## DuckNut

I grew up fishing for steelhead and salmon in the rivers of MI and I tried all of the brands but kept going back to Maxima. The moss green Maxima in 8lb (aka: green cable) is an amazing line. It holds up very well and you can land 30-40lb salmon with no problems fighting them against the current.

I have given up trying "other" brands and Maxima moss green has been on my reels for more than 25 years.


----------



## Capt_David

Funny this topic came up, check out my review 
http://www.sflangler.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=1&Itemid=50

I am back to fishing mono...


----------



## iMacattack

Thanks for sharing Dave! Might want your input on another item or two soon. ;D


----------



## newbie_dave

Good old Ande Clear


----------



## Tom_W

I went and tried 8# Ande Backcountry. I held off from posting because I kept thinking I was going to get disappointed on my 'next' trip.

4-5 trips on the flats and a dozen or so trips to the pond and I really don't have anything bad to say about it.

I do use KVD Line Spray but I found it to be Limp, it has Little or no Memory and Durable enough in the sun to get a more than a couple of trips out of it.

I only use it on the grass flats but it's been good to me so far.

Thanks for all the input.

Happy Holidays


----------



## Capt Dan Medina

as my rods and reels tend to get alot of use, I am always looking for the best bang for the buck..... 

Call me old school, but they have the saying :if it aint broke, dont fix it..." that has been the case for me with Ande mono..... it works great in pretty much any color, my favorite being the pink and clear.

Now it is not to say that there are not situations when braid is more effective and better to use.... FOr instance, when I am fishing the mangroves for snook or goliaths, I will switch out and put on 10lb/2diam. power pro..... it is much more effective for ripping the bigger girls outta the roots without breaking off as well as having the strength to hoist up larger fish. 
Another situation where braid becomes very effective is when I fish for bonefish.... I go with 8lb/1diam for ultra long casts with just a shrimp on a hook..... I can cast it a pretty good distance without spooking and because of its thin diameter I can put a ton of a 2500 size spool. SO the bones and permit are welcome to run run run...... 
As far as my customers go, I use strictly mono now as the braid just tends to be more of a headache with windknots and all..... 

Dont know of any of this helped, but hey, just my .02's


----------



## Flyline

Been using Andre mono lines for years.... 10# backcountry and 8# pink andre for inshore. 12# Blue and 17# clear for bass fishing......the best line for the money.

Offshore reels I use from 50#-100# Andre line.

If oysters, pilings or rocks then I use 8# stern braid or 8# FINS for the inshore.


----------

